# mid-cycle spotting



## faithfulmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok, I'm on day 15, and I usually ovulate around day 18/19, and yesterday and today I've had some spotting. My temperatures/cervix/cm indicate that I haven't ovulated/am not fertile. What else, other than implantation, which this really couldn't be, can cause mid-cycle bleeding? Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I have had some weird mid cycle spotting the last few months. I saw my dr today and she thinks it probably hormonal. i'm going to have some blood work done to check things. Have you taken any herbs or anything that could throw off your hormone balace?

I think there are also polyps that can cause spotting or cervical infections.

I wish I was more insightful.

Laura


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

mid cycle spotting can be caused by ovulation. the spotting happens when the egg comes out and the follical bleeds a bit were it ruptured. also some of the lining can come free because of the hormones at that time. it is always possible that u r ovulating a bit early but since ur cm and temp isnt showing o that prolly isnt it. so i would guess hormonal.


----------

